# Betta meets tea bag



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

I added a decaf green tea bag to my betta Minion's tank for tannins. He's starting to show signs of fin rot so I'm hoping the tea will help a bit! His reactions to the tea bag were really cute so I thought I'd share 

He likes to be close to the tea bag:









Here's a rather low-quality video of him interacting with the tea bag. He loops around it, sticks his body close to the tea bag, and even tries to chomp at the veins of tea-water seeping out from the bag. I think he rather enjoys it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbl5pvOI8hY

Have you ever tried putting tea in your betta's tank? How did they react?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Why tea why not aquasalt?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I used Rooibos tea and my boys seemed to love it.


----------



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

Goldie, that's a good point! I've heard aquarium salt helps a lot, but right now all I have on hand is tea...and lots of water changes, of course! Hopefully the fin rot disappears.

Sparkyjoe, I was looking everywhere for plain rooibos in stores! It's awesome that your bettas loved it. Hopefully I'll find some rooibos and try it out too. Do you put it in your tank just for fun, or for treatment? Just curious =P


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

OK no problem your welcome hope he feels fine soon.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I got it mainly to tint the water so they would feel more comfortable, but also for the other benefits.

Here's a link to a previous thread where Rooibos was discussed.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71248


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd rather use tea than any kind of salt.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he looks so cute, i never knew tea helps :checkedout:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bl1507 tea leaves.... IAL... yup.

I really don't like the whole tea things. I'm afraid of chemicals or something. I just use IAL.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He really did get excited, huh? It's like a puppy with a vacuum cleaner... He doesn't know what to do with himself!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

aawwh

Aquarium salt helps fight off infections. Indian almond leaves and some teas release tannins, im not sure exactly what they do - but they seem to help sick fish feel better. Plus it tints the water amber colored, similar to their natural habitat. Also many people use IAL to help with spawning


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

:O you can give them tea? I wanna try! *goes to grab tea bag*


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's cute!


----------



## clh101 (Apr 30, 2012)

So what do you guys use the tea for?? I have tea, but I want to know what you guys use it for other than fin rot?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

can you give it to them just cuz its cool? lol is it harmful at all?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> can you give it to them just cuz its cool? lol is it harmful at all?


 Yes I have the same question and what sort of tea's are good for them.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwwww that vid is just too cute!!!It's like he knows it will do him good!!!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

no he doesnt, he just likes it


----------



## betta4life (Apr 25, 2012)

aw that's way cute! I did have the same question "is it harmful" and since it's not, i now want to try it just to see what Willie does with it  lol


----------



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! 

If any of you end up putting tea in your tanks, let us know how it turned out! I wonder if all bettas like it, or if it's just a personal preference thing =P


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I did research and it has to be JUST tea, decaf. tea, red tea is gud


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

As long as the tea doesn't have CAFFEINE in it, I think you can use it ;o


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

or additives


----------

